# Hoegaarden



## keef12345 (3/12/07)

I tryed the witbier Hoegaarden. Pronounced who-garden. The beer is fantastic. I was wondering if anyone out there has a recipe 
for the belgium white beer. 

It is expensive and hard to come by so making my own would be great. 

thanks guys h34r:


----------



## sinkas (3/12/07)

try search and google


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/07)

keef12345 said:


> I tryed the witbier Hoegaarden. Pronounced who-garden. The beer is fantastic. I was wondering if anyone out there has a recipe for the belgium white beer.
> 
> 
> thanks guys h34r:



Go to the Style of the Week Forums and read up on some of the witbiers and on the Grumpys masterbrew(?) clone that may be worth a look at. Otherwise take Sinkas advice and try googling to see what comes up. Still got a few Hoegaardens in the fridge and drink them occasionally (never give them away to the swill drinkers .. they are unworthy)


----------



## 65bellett (3/12/07)

I found this one on the net ages ago. I was going to make it for my sister in law but I really don't like Wheat Beer so it was easier to just buy her a few stubbys when she comes over.


3.30 lbs. Light liquid malt extract 
2.00 lbs. Dry wheat malt extract 
0.50 lbs. Cracked unmalted wheat 
0.50 lbs. Rolled (flaked) oats 

HOPS (pellet) 
0.5oz Saaz (60 minutes in boil) 
0.7oz E.K. Goldings (60 minutes in boil) 
0.5oz Saaz (15 minutes in boil) 

OTHER 
1.25 tsp. (0.1oz) Coriander seeds (15 mminutes in boil) 
2.00 tsp. (0.1oz) Dried BITTER Orange (15 minutes in boil) 

Steep whole grains in 1/2 gallon water @ 155F for 30 minutes. Rinse with 1 or 2 pints of 170F water. Remove grains, add 2.0 gal water & extract, start 60 minute boil. Add hops and other ingredients as specified. 

White Labs Belgian Wit Ale Yeast (WLP400) 

Notes: Adding 2 oz of lactic acid may give an even more authentic Hoegaarden taste. I thought it may need a slight boost in the coriander and bitter orange as well; maybe even double the quantity of each??? But maybe that's too much.

Good Luck

P.S I'm not sure if I should have reproduced some body's recipe with out giving them credit. Please point this out if it wrong and I wont do it again


----------



## Rod (3/12/07)

I made the Grumpy's superbrew 

Grumpy's Belgian Wheat - Hoegaarden Wit copy

and it was one of my best beers

I have just bottled the Grumpy's recipe at the same site


http://www.grumpys.com.au/r1.php3?recipeid=16

and will now wait

Rod


----------



## youngy (3/12/07)

I made one last night, don't know if any good 1st one I tried.

But I followed some info from this thread and made my own.

1 x Morgans Wheat tin
1 x Coopers Wheat LME
30g of Curacao Orange (from G&G site sponsor)
20g coriander seed
Saaz hops
WB-06 Yeast

Fermenting @ 20c

Youngy


----------



## andrewg (3/12/07)

65bellett said:


> I found this one on the net ages ago. I was going to make it for my sister in law but I really don't like Wheat Beer so it was easier to just buy her a few stubbys when she comes over.
> 3.30 lbs. Light liquid malt extract
> 2.00 lbs. Dry wheat malt extract
> 0.50 lbs. Cracked unmalted wheat
> ...



You'd need to crush the wheat and oats and include some base malt in the steep get conversion, otherwise I can't see the point.
Also you will really struggle to get the very light straw colour that is typical of a wit using malt extracts.

but good luck
HStB


----------



## andrewg (3/12/07)

youngy said:


> I made one last night, don't know if any good 1st one I tried.
> 
> But I followed some info from this thread and made my own.
> 
> ...



Hey Youngy
The flavours in a wit are driven by the spices not so much by the yeast. You may find that the WB-06 gives clove flavours that come over the top and dominate the orange and coriander. Try and keep the ferment temp as low as possible to minimise this. K-97 or even US-56 are better choice of dry yeast for a wit, but still should be a good drinking wit/weizen hybrid  
cheers
HStB


----------



## chimera (3/12/07)

Made a Hoegaarden clone not long ago as a partial mash with plenty of torrefied wheat & WB-06 - should be able to find the recipe I posted somewhere on the forums.

You're right about the colour through HaigSt - it's definitely not wit, more a cloudy straw. Fermentation temp wasn't hard to control, WB-06 yeast didn't explode out of the airlock as I worried, instead was very well behaved at 20C fermenting evenly over a week or so and staying close to ambient.
Was initially concerned that i'd overdone it with the spices, added as primary was nearing completion, but a few weeks after bottling things have settled into a very well balanced beer.

After trying to brew a couple of hoegaarden clones, some years apart (in experience and time) I reckon it's a reasonably forgiving style, but I doubt you could get the colour without a full mash


----------



## grantmb (3/12/07)

I just put down a hoegaarden style kit from Brewcraft. It is due to be bottled late this week. I will let you know how it goes.

http://www.ebrewcraft.com.au/afa.asp?idWeb...10726&ID=96


Grant


----------



## Damian44 (3/12/07)

This is supposed to be close. I just put it down



1 x 3kg can ESB wheat. 
250 grams dry wheat malt. 
14 grams Fuggles (10 min boil) 
14 grams Goldings (15 min boil) 
20 grams dried bitter orange peel (ordered from Grain and Grape) 
30 grams cracked coriander seeds (make sure it has a nice citrusy smell) 
2 grams cumin seed 
500 grams torrefied wheat, steeped for 30 mins in hot water then sparged. 
White Labs WLP400 Belgian Wit yeast (the Wyeast equivalent is the 3944). 

Boil all ingredients (except yeast) for 15 minutes, although I added the Fuggles 5 minutes in. Cold break in an ice bath. Strained into fermenter


----------



## youngy (4/12/07)

HaigStBrewery,

Thanks for that, I have dropped the fermentation fridge down to 17c. The people I talked to told me not to use K-97 and to use WB-06. I think that due to K-97 not being a wheat yeast.

I have K-97 is the fridge, but that was for my Klsch

See how it goes, I guess.

Youngy.


----------



## keef12345 (4/12/07)

grantmb said:


> I just put down a hoegaarden style kit from Brewcraft. It is due to be bottled late this week. I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> http://www.ebrewcraft.com.au/afa.asp?idWeb...10726&ID=96
> 
> ...



the recipe kits look great cheers


----------



## mfdes (4/12/07)

Damian44 said:


> This is supposed to be close. I just put it down
> 1 x 3kg can ESB wheat.
> 250 grams dry wheat malt.
> 14 grams Fuggles (10 min boil)
> ...



I can never pick up any hops in Hoegaarden, especially not goldings and fuggle. I'd skip late additions altogether if you're trying to replicate the style.
Also what's the point in steeping torrefied wheat? You're not going to get anything out of it, are you? It certainly has no amylases.

MFS


----------



## andrewg (4/12/07)

youngy said:


> HaigStBrewery,
> 
> Thanks for that, I have dropped the fermentation fridge down to 17c. The people I talked to told me not to use K-97 and to use WB-06. I think that due to K-97 not being a wheat yeast.
> 
> ...


It all depends on what sort of wheat beer you are brewing. I find K-97 works great in wit. It ferments clean so those lovely orangey spices come through nicely and takes a quite a while to drop out so helps keep the beer cloudy = perfect for a wit (white) bier. On the other hand I am just fininshing off a keg of heffeweizen brewed with WB-06 - this is a fantastic dry yeast for this style producing cloves and subtle banana-vanillla flavours (I fermented at 22oC).
Horses for courses, but don't worry your wit-zen will be fine.
cheers
HStB


----------



## Damian44 (4/12/07)

http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4321


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

Chimera said:


> Made a Hoegaarden clone not long ago as a partial mash with plenty of torrefied wheat & WB-06 - should be able to find the recipe I posted somewhere on the forums.
> 
> You're right about the colour through HaigSt - it's definitely not wit, more a cloudy straw. Fermentation temp wasn't hard to control, WB-06 yeast didn't explode out of the airlock as I worried, instead was very well behaved at 20C fermenting evenly over a week or so and staying close to ambient.
> Was initially concerned that i'd overdone it with the spices, added as primary was nearing completion, but a few weeks after bottling things have settled into a very well balanced beer.
> ...



The use of Hops in this brew have left me undecided. There are opinions for fuggles, saaz and gouldings in the beer. Spoke to my local brew man and he said not to use extra hops and consintrate on getting the spices at the right dose


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Go to the Style of the Week Forums and read up on some of the witbiers and on the Grumpys masterbrew(?) clone that may be worth a look at. Otherwise take Sinkas advice and try googling to see what comes up. Still got a few Hoegaardens in the fridge and drink them occasionally (never give them away to the swill drinkers .. they are unworthy)



The beer tasted so nice in the warm weather! And buying a carton is close to 100 dollars so Im really interested in home brewing it. I have looked at the site u recommened thanks


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/12/07)

keef12345 said:


> The beer tasted so nice in the warm weather! And buying a carton is close to 100 dollars so Im really interested in home brewing it. I have looked at the site u recommened thanks



Got to shop around. I paid $50 for the case (in Wollongong) and beer still a long way from its use by date. A worthy use of $50 I must say. Best of luck and get back to us with your results.


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Got to shop around. I paid $50 for the case (in Wollongong) and beer still a long way from its use by date. A worthy use of $50 I must say. Best of luck and get back to us with your results.



Well first choice (owned by coles) is the only brew store around me locally that stock it. And 80 was a bit high..I ll keep looking. 

Thats right hide this stuff dont encourage any mates to try it they will drink it on you hide from the swill!!

regards


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

Damian44 said:


> This is supposed to be close. I just put it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a good recipe with little fussing about...Im not sure about the hops though??? sounds good but thankyou


----------



## keef12345 (5/12/07)

Damian44 said:


> This is supposed to be close. I just put it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"500 grams torrefied wheat, steeped for 30 mins in hot water then sparged"

can you ellaborate on this process

best wishes


----------



## Damian44 (5/12/07)

keef12345 said:


> "500 grams torrefied wheat, steeped for 30 mins in hot water then sparged"
> 
> can you ellaborate on this process
> 
> best wishes



Im only a newbie to it all actually. I just cracked the torrified wheat and soaked it in hot water and added it to the boil. Its only to give the beer extra body im guessing. I was talking to the guy from the HBS and he suggested i should drop the torrified wheat as it might give the beer a haze or something. And i think the 250 grams dry wheat malt was only added to recipe to eat torrified wheat enzyms.

Cheers Damo


----------



## bconnery (6/12/07)

Damian44 said:


> Im only a newbie to it all actually. I just cracked the torrified wheat and soaked it in hot water and added it to the boil. Its only to give the beer extra body im guessing. I was talking to the guy from the HBS and he suggested i should drop the torrified wheat as it might give the beer a haze or something. And i think the 250 grams dry wheat malt was only added to recipe to eat torrified wheat enzyms.
> 
> Cheers Damo


Raw wheat, of which torrified wheat is a form, helps to give a wit beer that characteristic tart bite. 
It is probably the single most important ingredient of a wit, even more so that the coriander and orange. 
It will hopefully give the beer a haze, as this is actually a desired characteristic of a wit. 

If you haven't done so already I'd highly recommend looking at the Style of the Week thread on Wits
I know it contains a lot of info on mashing but there are also tricks on spices, hop choice etc. 

It is true wheat requires a mash, and raw wheat should have some other malt with it to work but to do a mini-mash is essentially steeping at around a constant temperature for a while. If you steeped at around 65-70C for half an hour then that is pretty much a mini-mash. 
Next time consider adding a small amount of something like ale or pilsener malt preferably, and following the same procedure. Steep, sparge and boil the resulting liquid. It will certainly help with this style.


----------



## Damian44 (7/12/07)

bconnery said:


> Raw wheat, of which torrified wheat is a form, helps to give a wit beer that characteristic tart bite.
> It is probably the single most important ingredient of a wit, even more so that the coriander and orange.
> It will hopefully give the beer a haze, as this is actually a desired characteristic of a wit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post bconnery it was most helpful. No chance your Sour Orange Ale 2007 4.3% was a K&K recipe as i was looking to use up left over sour oranges i got from G&G, in something other than a wheat beer?

Cheers Damo


----------



## grantmb (29/12/07)

Damian44 said:


> Thanks for the post bconnery it was most helpful. No chance your Sour Orange Ale 2007 4.3% was a K&K recipe as i was looking to use up left over sour oranges i got from G&G, in something other than a wheat beer?
> 
> Cheers Damo




The Hoegaarden style (Brewcraft) I put down it close to the real thing. Head retention is not as good as I expected. I am the process of using different glasses and also chilling them prior to pouring. Overall I am pretty happy with it considering this only my second batch i have put down since starting homebrewing.


Grant


----------



## chimera (29/12/07)

also done the brewcraft hoegaarden kit, was a good drinking wheatie, but required some imagination to call it hoegaarden


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/07)

see this thread for some additional ideas

Im putting these 2 down today (the 1st one being closet to the Hoegaarden style) . I dont have a belgian kit for St Clemens so im thinking of making it an extract using an extra 750g wheat extract, 750g LDME and 500g belgian candy sugar

*Summer Wheat *
Morgans Whispering Wheat
40g Coriander in stocking bag. 
2 or 3 limes and or lemons - rind & juice. 
Kaffir lime leaves. 
200g honey. 
1kg wheat beer blend from HBS
Rind in boil at 15. Honey and juice and 20g coriander and kaffir lime leaves in at 10. Sieve into fermenter. Add kit and sugar and cold water as usual. 20g Coriander added in stocking bag to fermenter.

*St Clemens *
Brewmaster Belgian Ale
Wheat brew blend (500g dextrose 500g wheat) 
juice & rind of 4 oranges & 1 lemon, 
75g coriander in stocking bag. 
halleratau and Hersbrucker finishing hops
kit, juice, rind and brew blend @ 15. 20g Coriander @10. Strain into fermenter, add water and yeast then 55g stocking bag of coriander seeds and finishing hops.


----------



## chimera (31/12/07)

good luck keeping the fermentation temps down citym - 42 outside today


----------

